

Some web servers/frameworks benchmarks. For now, most Python environments - paulo_cheque
http://benchmarks.codeart.io

======
davidrusu
Consider visualizing the data somehow, It's way to much data to be able to
understand it

~~~
paulo_cheque
Thanks for the feedback, this was our next step. Some charts has already been
deployed!

